# Horse show hair!



## MelissaAnn

Hey everyone! Tell me what you do with your hair for horse shows! I show english.....How on earth am I suppose to get long hair under my helmet for a formal show? Doesnt shoving hair in the helmet cause some sort of helmet fit malfuntion? And for a local fun show, is it okay to not tuck your hair in the helmet? What would you do with it in that case? Western riders, I still want to talk about your hair under your hats too!


----------



## RandysWifey

others probably know a better answer but I thought a low bun is acceptable?


----------



## Coffeejunkie

YouTube chronofhorse hunter hair.. I do it similar but don't twist as I pull the pony up to keep pressure off my neck. For western a nice tight low bun if you're doing horsemanship/showmanship, if you're just doing pleasure or speed events a well groomed ponytail can also be acceptable.


----------



## uflrh9y

My daughters hair is between short and long so we can put it in the helmet with some work. 

Most of the girls I know with long hair do it like this. 





Or for a bun....like this. Minus the bow.


----------



## MelissaAnn

thanks for all the helpful videos! You guys have been a huge help. I love this message board!


----------



## Ponies

I just usually put it in a bun (net or not) if its less formal shows I leave it in a ponytail.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Well I show Dressage and have super long hair so I braid it, the I roll it up into a nice tight low bun, then I have a air clip net thingy. You just want to hairspray down any fly always for a cleaner look.


----------



## lkjhorse927

Do a french braid like this all the way down and put in lots of hairspray and bobby pins. Use a bow-type hairnet:
DUBLIN HAIRNET WITH BOW
and it will look good. Just make sure it's below where your helmet sits


----------



## upnover

What discipline are you riding? In hunters the low bun is.. Not in style to put it kindly. I hear they're perfectly acceptable for dressage or eventing though. But if you're a hunter I'd use the two hairnet hunter hair approach. Lots if practice. I have friends with massive amounts if thick hair who are able to get it under a helmet. And I may be old fashioned but I never let my hair out of my helmet at a show, even a casual one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MelissaAnn

thanks Ladies! With some practice I used the hunter hair method as we typically show hunter under saddle.  It looked great! I thought it would be a complicated process to get it all up under my helmet but it was quite easy! thanks for the suggestions, everyone!


----------



## equiniphile

I heard a while ago that it voids the warranty on the helmet if you tuck your hair inside it. Helmets are made to fit your head, not your hair.

I french braid mine and then roll the excess braid into a bun, which I put a bun cover over.


----------

